# So many worm castings...



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

So it appears my yard is over run with earthwork castings. Personally I like the little buggers and I know they are good for my soil, but.....when I try to leave my HOC low this is all I see all the time. Of course when I mow it knocks them down for a day or to but then right back to this. Its driving my OCD crazy! What should I do and what would you do?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

It looks a bit like mine did earlier this spring! 
Consider it free aeration ... and fertilization?? Not sure of any downsides, other than the temporary look.


----------



## Lawn stabber (Jun 17, 2019)

Worms like that is usually a sign of compacted soil and you should get aeration done. Imidacloprid usually gives them a hard time.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Lawn stabber said:


> Worms like that is usually a sign of compacted soil and you should get aeration done. Imidacloprid usually gives them a hard time.


You may have a point with the compaction... my yard is only soft in the top inch, mostly from the topdressing i've done. Below that is rock solid clay! Not sure any worm can dig into it. I literally needed a garden pick to dig a planting hole for a tree... and upgraded to a heavy duty welded shovel as well!


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

It has rained a lot so far this year. Like record rain for this area. Maybe thats why they are so close to the surface?


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

See if you can find Tea Seed Meal. I think it is camellia seeds after they extract the oils. Worms hate it. Unfortunately the major supplier is China. Ocean Organics had a fertilizer named Early Bird 3-0-1. It is not available anymore. If you can tea seed meal, please PM me!


----------



## CTLawnNut (May 24, 2020)

I had something similar last mid - late summer into fall. Worms took over my backyard. When you'd walk on parts of my lawn the ground was super spongy because they had gone through the soil so intensely. Being new to lawn care last season, the only thing I threw down twice was some Purely Organic. Knowing what I know now I think I threw down a lb of N each time on 5000sq ft. The freaking grass blew up and I couldn't keep up with mowing. Either way, I'm thinking the cause might be more likely due to soil compaction. I'm not sure exactly how to tell though.


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

For the past 4 years I have been having an earthworm problem. From spring of last year to today it has become an infestation. I know worms are good for your soil but the casings are making my yard extremely bumpy and spotty. Last week I slowly poured a bucket of soapy water on a 2' square area and had a dozen plus worms and several foot long worms come to the surface. From what I have been informed, they are in invasive specie to my area and threaten the boreal forest.

I was able to find Castaway 3-0-1. I applied it over the weekend. HOLY CRIKEY! Within 45 minutes it worked better than my expectations. Be prepared to mow and bag the next day.


----------

